# Cleaning computer monitor screen



## Floridagirl4 (Sep 7, 2007)

How do I remove ink marks from my Dell Desktop computer monitor screen? My daughter drew on it this morning with a black ink pen. Thank You!


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

More info would help. What kind of monitir is it?


----------



## Floridagirl4 (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a Dell but I don't know what model or anything.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Isopropyl alcohol should work with a soft cloth, without doing damage to your monitor screen.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd use alcohol with water, and only mix the 99% stuff, the 70% stuff has oils in it. Make SURE no moisture, either water or alcohol gets down behind the bezel, that could be the kiss of death for the screen.


----------



## Floridagirl4 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you both so much. The alcohol worked! You're awesome!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Your Welcome Floridagirl4


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Keep her away from the screen with that pen!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.klearscreen.com/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

hewee said:


> http://www.klearscreen.com/


Let's think about this: Klearscreen kit: $20 plus shipping. 99% Isopropyl alcohol: $1.49 at the local drugstore. Not to hard to make this choice.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Your responses in the thread show an improvement, John.

However I must disagree with your conclusions; of course not as far as cost is concerned but in the area of equating cost with quality.

The two products concerned are clearly of differing quality.

Isopropyl Alcohol (Commonly known as 'rubbing alcohol') is low cost. Whereas the product, drawn to our attention by hewee and named Klear Screen, is more expensive. These are the initial outlay in $ costs. I am not convinced, in terms of usages available, that one offers more or less than the other. What I do know is that Isopropyl Alcohol is highly evaporative, toxic "dangerous" if taken internally and is highly flammable.

"Isopropyl alcohol vapor is heavier than air and is highly flammable with a very wide combustible range. It should be kept away from heat and open flame. When mixed with air or other oxidizers it can explode through deflagration" Wikipedia..

"It is also used to clean LCD and glass computer monitor screens (at some risk to the anti-reflection coating of the screen)" Wikipedia.

Floridagirl4 referred to a child, and I think it may safely be deduced - a young child. The mother may be young herself.

So, John, in my opinion your conclusion was hasty and ill-advised.

"Klear Screen's unique non-toxic and enviornmentally friendly formula..."

Floridagirl should you read this post again I hope you will reconsider your decision to store the cheaper product and go for the one recommended by hewee.

This from the manufactures website here:

"Klear Screen is anti-static and is alcohol, ammonia, and sodium lauryl sulfate free. Our polishing cloths, also made from the finest materials, are ultra-soft and optical grade".

I cannot find the word 'flammable' on the website so am uncertain as to the product's flammability or otherwise. But it is non-toxic. This item on their product list is the one I would recommend. Here. and do read the FAQs. 

Best wishes, Floridagirl4.

Ben.*


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gee, thanks for the review. 

However, my response is the same. First off, *99% Isopropyl Alcohol* is NOT *rubbing alcohol*, apparently you are someone that believes that anything posted on Wikipedia is gospel, however it's just one opinion. Note that I said a mixture of water and real alcohol, and not rubbing alcohol.

Let's see some other opinions, unless you think only Wikipedia has all the answers. Of course, even this guy incorrectly identifies 99% Isopropyl Alcohol as rubbing alcohol, so apparently you're not the only one that makes that mistake.  I suppose those guys that make Klear-Screen don't know what they're doing either, since they apparently sell what I'm recommending you mix.

[WEBQUOTE="http://jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/archives/000666.html"]The official word on LCD cleaning in Apple manuals is to use a solution of diluted isopropyl alcohol, no more than a 50% solution. Usually the rubbing alcohol you buy at a drugstore that is either 90% or 98% pure but 98% is pretty hard to get (you don't need it anyway). I mix 1 part water and 1 part 90% isopropyl alcohol, which works out to... um.. something just under a 50% solution.
Be absolutely sure to use a very VERY soft cloth. I use a piece of soft flannel. Do NOT use paper towels or anything more abrasive than an old worn out cotton Tshirt. Absolutely do NOT use windex or anything with ammonia in it, it can etch the screen surface and can cause the plastic to go cloudy. You don't want that to happen!
BTW, there is a commercial cleaning solution called something like Klear-Screen, it's pretty expensive. It is merely a 50% solution of isopropyl alcohol and water. Just like I make, for a fraction of the cost.[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

The user is happy and thanked us. No one got blew up by applying some Isopropyl alcohol on a soft cloth. And no melt downs happen with her monitor/computer.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Use what ever you want to use. I just post info and was not posting what was cheaper.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Kenny94 said:


> The user is happy and thanked us. No one got blew up by applying some Isopropyl alcohol on a soft cloth. And no melt downs happen with her monitor/computer.


Amazing, no? And she didn't have to buy over-priced commercial cleaner.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

> Amazing, no? And she didn't have to buy over-priced commercial cleaner


:up: ....

What would "MACGYVER" do in this situation of the ink pen marks....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Kenny94 said:


> :up: ....
> 
> What would "MACGYVER" do in this situation of the ink pen marks....


Duct tape


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Crazy topic lol. (and one crazy daughter).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Kids will write on anything, I have a two year old grandson that is deadly!


----------



## dos_command_com. (Sep 15, 2007)

u can by a great computer screen cleaning kit at freddys tach sec for 8 big ones small price to pay


----------

